# Newborn kitten bulgy eyes



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Our newborn rescue kitten that I've been bottle feeding for almost three weeks has eyes that look bulgy to me. He is not sneezing or coughing so not a respitory infection. Whenever he first wakes up, his eyes are mattery and glued shut and I have to wipe them clean before they open up. While his face is wet, his eyes look really bulgy to me. When it dries, they look a bit more normal but I think that might be because he has fluffy fur so you don't see the bulging so much.

Any ideas on what this is and how to treat? I've wiped them with warm wash cloth and diluted grade seed extract.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

He may be allergic to the grape seed extract. To clean a kittenâs infected eyes, brew one teabagâs worth of tea. Donât add sugar, of course. Dip a corner of a soft clean cloth into the tea while itâs still lukewarm, and donât squeeze it out much. Swab one eye, then use a different corner and do the other. 

When my kitten Fergus was tiny (I got him at three weeks old) his eyes looked like they were bulging too. One is larger than the other, but it's not as noticeable now that he's grown. 

I think tiny kittens have to grow into their eyes!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Raven. It was bulgy before the grape seed extract. I was using that in case of an infection. 

BTW: I got a call a few days ago from the rescue organization and now have orphan kitty #2. The new kitten is the most unusually colored kitten I've ever seen. He has dark grey fur underneath a coat of white/silver outer fur and he is LOUD! I think maybe part Siamese?

The lady that wants to adopt the first kitten actually wanted to so its nice to know who I'm raising these little guys for.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds part Siamese to me! 

The tea wash should clear up any infection.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

The tea is really working - thanks! How often do you do this?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

At least once a day, but if they're bad I'd do it twice a day. If they're REALLY bad I'd do it every time they got gunked up.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

cjb said:


> most likely just a domestic shorthair mixed cat. But, does sound to be the pointed pattern. they are born white and get the colored points later. I guess working at a vet, and raising purebred cats, it does get to me when people think any longhaired cat is a main ****, blue cats are russian blue (very rare in reality) and pointed are siamese. Just naturally occuring genetics.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

lasergrl said:


> I guess working at a vet, and raising purebred cats, it does get to me when people think any longhaired cat is a main ****, blue cats are russian blue (very rare in reality) and pointed are siamese. Just naturally occuring genetics.


That drives me nuts too! We're always getting "Maine *****" that people found on the street, etc. 

I could see this kitten being a cream tabby color when he's grown, I've seen a couple light like that when they were tiny, then develop the tabby markings later.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Lol - I know what you mean. Funnier when long haired cats are always persians and longish haired, pointed cats are ragdolls or himalayans.

The vast majority of cats are mutts, period. When friends of mine have spent a bunch of money and purchased a purebred cat, they almost always look like my mutt cats anyway 

We had a registered, beautiful blue point himalayan cat and she refused to ever breed with another persian but she would escape and crawl under the porch with the ugliest tom in the neighborhood. I spayed her.


----------

